# Britain's bravest parents: a son who died at 16- then baby twins lost after NHS



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

blunders. Couple tell how triplets born to a surrogate have brought joy back into their lives.

I'll summarise for those busy people among us (!). Son dies unexpectedly at 16, 13 ivf attempts finally resulting in twins, only to have them die at the birth due to hospital negligence, then a final attempt with surrogate mother and triplets! Very sad and very happy story. And people who can have kids without assistance think ivf is some kind of luxury!! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2206900/Britains-bravest-parents-A-son-died-16--baby-twins-lost-NHS-blunders-Couple-tell-triplets-born-surrogate-brought-joy-lives.html

/links


----------

